# That Ventrilo MSG: Contacting Server issue..



## Kindali (Jan 11, 2012)

I won't pretend to know the first thing about fixing computers. I've gone through so many threads here, there and everywhere about this issue and didn't understand most and tried the fixes in those that I did understand to no avail. This is my first time using Vent and I have entered all the information I was given numerous times, tried uninstalling and reinstalling, running as administrator... and nothing.

I am running Windows 7 64-bit if that makes any difference and my router (again, is this makes any difference) is an ATT 2wire 2701 HG-B.

I would absolutely love if someone could walk me through fixing this problem in simple terms as it's the technical language that tends to throw me off. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF!

To run certain programs and applications, pieces of data known as ports need to be open. This allows specific network traffic to flow through these ports to allow applications to function better. I suspect blocked ports may be the issue in this case, and I would recommend seeing if you can follow this guide to open ports in your router.


----------



## Kindali (Jan 11, 2012)

Thank you for the guide and the explanation - very easy to understand. 

Unfortunately, I'm still having the same problem. I followed the guide, deleted and added the server and then restart the computer and the problem persists.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Let's check to see if the ports are now actually open. Download and install the PF Port checker to see the status of the ports you forwarded in the router.


----------

